# Done!



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Im DONE Painting Ceilings! Both the bedroom ceiling and the kitchen ceiling is DONE. Yaaaaayy :dance:

Yesterday was a workout. Between coats of paint I was able to get some yard work done and get a car load of stuff ready for me and sisâs yard sale. Before I put everything back where it goes in here I washed every surface of every thing. The dust from sanding went everywhere and settled on top of the dust that was already there. The molding, the windows, the leaves on my plants, top of the fridgeâ¦Ugh!

It will still take a couple of days (maybe weeks) to get everything (and my sore neck) back to normal and caught up.

Im still going to have to paint the walls and maybe, havenât decided yet, replace the wallpaper but at least there will be no deadline to get that done. 
Now its on to the yard sale and the mystery of why my cat comes out from behind the washing machine all wet. 

~~Sumer


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow Sumer - that sounds like a lot of work. This would be part of your spring cleaning? Or just a project you decided to tackle? I hate painting ceilings - I think that's the hardest.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Sumer said:


> Now its on to the yard sale and the mystery of why my cat comes out from behind the washing machine all wet.
> 
> ~~Sumer


:rotfl:

Maybe it's like one of those "Tidy Cat" commercials - they're having a party back there!

That's too funny, honestly.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

No this was a huge interuption to my spring cleaning. The landlords licence had to be renewed. The place had to have an inspection and the ceilings flunked. He didnt have the time to get it done, he works and is also attending school. So I did it. I Had to patch a lot of cracks and a nice sized unavoidable hole into the attic that he made while he tried to fix the cracks. Was I think where a chimney was years ago. 
I really would rather do it myself anyways than to have him here every day as the patch stuff dried and then cracked then had to be respackled. 
What was really cool was a few days ago just as me and my son were pooling our money for grocery shopping he showed up here and gave me a $100 gift certificate to Krogers for all the work I saved him! :dance: He really is a good landlord.
Im still working on the mystery of my wet cat. Its not wet behind the washer. Im leaning on its the hose spigit outside leaking when its being used and water running along the water pipe (at about cat head level) which is behind the washer. Needs calking and Ill get to that whenever it stoppes raining.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Oh no, I didn't mean the ceilings were funny, I meant the unexplained wet cat. The ceilings sound like a pain, especially since you are a renter. 

You probably saved the landlord way more than $100, but man, that was nice to actually have him acknowledge that you helped him out. 

Sounds like you may have cracked the wet cat issue too. I'm so glad it's (hopefully) something as simple as a little caulk.


----------

